# I was one lucky guy



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I did this on my band saw with a 3 TPI resaw blade. It's more of a shred than it is a cut. Didn't get to the bone but I won't be playing my banjo anytime soon. I was really lucky I didn't cut it worse than I did. 

What did I do wrong? I needed to tilt the table so I turned the saw off. Then I reached underneath 1. without looking and 2. I didn't wait for the blade to stop.

Then I didn't go to the Dr. until the next day. I last had a tetanus shot in 93 so I thought it was time. They couldn't stitch it because it was too late. I think the bandage is overkill though. I think the Dr. wanted to reduce some inventory.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ouchiwawwa. Laughing!!!!! That's quite a bandage you have there. Take it easy and heal up fast.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ouch. Hope you get better soon. You can never be too careful.
That bandage serves a greater purpose. It makes it easier to see when you are telling the other drivers on the road that they are number one. :laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! you are lucky is wasn't worse.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Wow! you are lucky is wasn't worse.


x2. Glad it didn't end up any worse.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Bud*

How's the finger doin' ... any banjo playin' yet? Where've you been for the last 2 weeks? You OK? :blink:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks for remembering. I started playinmg again a week or so ago. I think it is actually helping. (The banjo playing is helping the finger heal, not that the finger has helped the banjo palying. lol). I rebuilt a bench last weekend. Bought it at a groj sale for $5 because it was shot. Turns out it is a Birlant Battery Bench. Pretty neat story about them on the internet.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

TS hope the finger is healing ok , a true test to see if the finger is affecting your bango pickin would be a YouTube video on here of you playin foggy mountain breakdown. Just kidding hope your finger is OK.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you're back in the saddle so-to-speak. Be careful with the finger, it's probably very sensitive. Seems like every time I have a finger healing from something, I always bump it. Nice work on the bench, I like those wrought iron ones with the design in the ends.








 







.


----------

